# Tri tip steak?



## apicius9

Picked up a 3 pound piece of Morton's tri tip steak at Costco yesterday. What's the best way to prepare it if I don't have an outdoor grill? I can do cast iron pan and finish in the oven (how long for 3 pounds?) or should I cut it up into steaks? I have to look again with my glasses on, I think it says something about tenderized and enzymes on the packaging, not sure if it is marinated or not. Any tips?

Stefan


----------



## CalleNAK

It's really meant to be grilled. It can turn into a real tough piece of meat if you try anything else. It used to be used for hamburger until some ranchero's in Santa Maria started throwing it on the grill. Today was actually the first time I ever cooked tri tip anyway but on red oak. I cured for a week or so and made it into corned beef tri-tip. I thought it might work after curing a few briskets. Turned out really well. I think better than the briskets. That nice fatty side of the tri tip rendered a little better into the roast.

If you don't have a grill, I would either do as you say and fry it than finish in the over or just do a pot roast. Either way, there's better cuts of meat for next time that work well in the house.


----------



## wenus2

I think tri-tip finishes fine in the oven if that's what you've got to work with (and you aren't willing to help yourself to the neighbors BGE). 
Sear it up nicely, then about 45 min @ 375 should get you pretty close Stefan, depending on how you like it. 130F is usually what one gets at my house, like it or not 
Also 24hrs @132, then finish on cast iron, is a great way to go if you can sous vide.

slice it thin and against the grain

enjoy! :hungry:


----------



## dough

yea dont over cook it... imo it is best mid-rare.
it starts getting tough even medium. if you like your meat cooked more... id suggest try a braise.

also i am rather sure that your meat is marinated/tenderized because i think i have seen it before at costco.


----------



## ecchef

wenus2 said:


> ...about 45 min @ 375 should get you pretty close...QUOTE]
> 
> ....to a roofing shingle! Are you sure about those numbers?!


----------



## FryBoy

This might be helpful:

http://santamariavisitor.com/Library/SM Chamber BBQ brch 2011.pdf


----------



## mhlee

Stefan:

Do you have a picture of what you bought? If so, that will probably help with recommendations.

In my experience, tri-tip is great whole, or cut into smaller pieces. If it's good quality, I've really enjoyed it with black pepper, kosher salt, a little coriander seed and thyme (you can add garlic powder if you'd like). Also, since you're in Hawaii, it's good with Alaea salt. 

I've grilled whole tri-tips or smaller cuts on gas and charcoal and wood. Charcoal or charcoal and some wood tastes much better. For whole tri-tips, depending on the interntal temp of the tri-tip when you start cooking, can take up to 25-30 minutes. You can't cook it direct the whole time, unless you have a bi-level fire where you can move it between lower and higher temp. The best results I had were when I cooked it on high temp first to get a crust, then lower temp, turning regularly to get even cooking, and then finishing on high temp again to ensure a nice crust. Smaller pieces can be cooked over direct, relatively high heat the entire time. 

Sounds like a great way to start Memorial Weekend!


----------



## mikemac

wenus2 said:


> ......and you aren't willing to help yourself to the neighbors BGE).


 
If your neighbor has a BGE - _THATS_ the ticket.


----------



## Kyle

Tri-tip is a wonderful cut of meat and is a favorite in our house. We always do it grilled, usually with a reverse sear method- low heat (under 300) then finish the last few minutes over direct fire to give it a nice crust. Pull it at 130* internal, let it rest in a tent of foil (don't wrap) for 15 minutes then slice perpendicular to the grain. Tri-tip will do just fine in the oven, you just won't get that wonderful charcoal or smoke taste. I keep it simple with the seasonings and let the meat do the talking: salt, pepper and garlic is the way they serve it in Santa Maria.

Honestly, tri-tip will come out great as long as you follow these two rules.

1. DO NOT overcook it. Cook to medium rare
2. Be sure to slice directly perpendicular to the grain. The grain structure of tri-tip changes in the middle of the roast, make sure you adjust your slices to make sure you keep slicing perpendicular. I've seen perfectly cooked tri-tips ruined by improper slicing.


----------



## Kyle

Here's a link that shows what I'm referring to with tri-tip grain.

I really like to slice it thin, put on a bolillo and top with fresh made salsa!

http://media.photobucket.com/image/recent/scott371/tritip14.jpg


----------



## Vertigo

I do 2-3 tri tips every day at work. We marinate them, sear them on the griddle, then rub them with a spice mix and in a 350 oven for about 35 mins for medium rare. Slice thin against the grain and serve on a roll with some _jus_. Nom.


----------



## tk59

Kyle said:


> Tri-tip is a wonderful cut of meat and is a favorite in our house. We always do it grilled, usually with a reverse sear method- low heat (under 300) then finish the last few minutes over direct fire to give it a nice crust. Pull it at 130* internal, let it rest in a tent of foil (don't wrap) for 15 minutes then slice perpendicular to the grain. Tri-tip will do just fine in the oven, you just won't get that wonderful charcoal or smoke taste. I keep it simple with the seasonings and let the meat do the talking: salt, pepper and garlic is the way they serve it in Santa Maria.
> 
> Honestly, tri-tip will come out great as long as you follow these two rules.
> 
> 1. DO NOT overcook it. Cook to medium rare
> 2. Be sure to slice directly perpendicular to the grain. The grain structure of tri-tip changes in the middle of the roast, make sure you adjust your slices to make sure you keep slicing perpendicular. I've seen perfectly cooked tri-tips ruined by improper slicing.


 
This is how I do tritip. Comes out awesome every time. I put it at 250 deg until its about 100 deg inside. Then sear. If your grill isn't super hot, you might want to sear before it gets to 100 deg. If you have a smaller chunk of meat, you also need to start searing earlier.


----------



## Kyle

Uh oh, look what what I picked up today. Locally grown USDA Prime tri-tip. More pictures tomorrow!


----------



## mikemac

Yank me!
I know it's prime, but 8.99/lb for tri tip.....


----------



## mhlee

Kyle said:


> Uh oh, look what what I picked up today. Locally grown USDA Prime tri-tip. More pictures tomorrow!


 
Nice Kyle.

I think those guys sponsored the Eggfest two weeks ago. I need to check them out and see what else they have.


----------



## Kyle

mikemac said:


> Yank me!
> I know it's prime, but 8.99/lb for tri tip.....



Beef prices have been going up. Stater Bros. (grocery chain in California) charges $5.99/lb for Select tri-tip when it's not on sale. Of course, it's silly to pay that amount as it goes on sale faily often between $2.47-$3.99/lb. Also, Albertsons carries Choice @ $7.99/lb and that sometimes goes on sale for $3.99-$4.99/lb. I was actually surprised it was only $8.99 to be honest.



mhlee said:


> Nice Kyle.
> 
> I think those guys sponsored the Eggfest two weeks ago. I need to check them out and see what else they have.


 
I've been in there twice. Their selection is fairly limited but everything is Choice or Prime. I HIGHLY recommend the pork chops. I bought two beautifully marbled bone in chops a couple months ago and it was the best pork chop I've ever eaten in my life. The day I bought those chops I also bought a couple Prime ribeyes for me and my dad. We both agreed that the chops outshined the ribeyes. I honestly had no idea a pork chop could taste so good.

They have a good selection of homemade sausages but I make my own sausage so I haven't tried them yet. They also have their own BBQ cafe. I only tried the pulled pork but it was OK at best.


----------



## mikemac

Kyle said:


> Beef prices have been going up....


 
I know...I thinkl local So Cal COSTCO is 3.99 - 4.99/choice. Doesn't see like it was that long ago when it was a 0.99/lb butchers cut and you would rarely find it more than 100 miles away from Sta. Maria

Good thing we don;t have any inflation....:bashhead:


----------

